

Social Science Palooza - one paragraph summaries of human behavior studies - jjguy
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/12/07/opinion/07brooks.html?_r=4&ref=general&src=me&pagewanted=print

======
cgshaw
"Beautiful women should take up chess. Anna Dreber, Christer Gerdes and Patrik
Gransmark wrote a Stockholm University working paper in which they found that
male chess players pursue riskier strategies when they’re facing attractive
female opponents, even though the risk-taking didn’t improve their
performance."This one

